# Drug Addict Husband



## kimber1054 (May 31, 2014)

I have been married to a drug addict for 2 1/2 years, he was using before our marriage I believe but I was not aware. It came to light shortly after we got married and we have been battling with it since. He went down hill VERY quickly. About a year ago he accepted he had a problem and we seeked out help, he was put on subboxone, a pill to help drug addicts get off oppiate pills (kinda counter productive but I figured better than what he was doing) Its been a year since than and I believe he is back on drugs. He steals, lies, and cheats but denies he is using drugs. I am done and want him out of my house. I cant afford rehab, I doubt he would go anyway. I want to kick him out, but he has no money, no job, and no where to go. I am going to get a divorce, but I cant take him living with me until then. I would just leave and stay with family till he was gone even though its my house, but I imagine he would sell all our belongs without me there. One of the hardest parts is he wont admit he is on drugs, he makes up lies and excuses for the money he takes and spends. I am so stressed because of the financial hardship he has put me in, I just cant go on like this any longer! I deserve to be happy and this is not it!


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't let your soft heart keep you from doing what's right. He's an adult, he needs to take care of himself. If he has to live in a shelter so be it. It does an addict no good to keep helping them. It just prolongs the agony. They know exactly how to manipulate people into feeling bad for how hard their life is.

Talk to a lawyer, change your accounts, enlist others to watch your home when your gone, and definitely get him out of the house. No matter how terrible it might seem to you this is what addicts need to reach rock bottom and realize they need help.

I have several addicts in my family and have grown almost immune to their self pity and neediness. I have read a lot about addiction and codependency and that helped immensely. 

You deserve to be happy, don't let an addict control your life.


----------

